# Mirage 27? (Bob Perry design)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Assuming the boat is in fair to good shape (a survey will let me know for sure,) do you folks think $6500 is a deal or not for this boat with a full complement of fair sails, diesel in excellent condition, and a trailer?
Seems like a heck of a deal to me, but you all may have a different thought...


----------



## Bart Toby (Dec 30, 2002)

It always depends on condition and year? 

There are two Mirage 27 built in 1981 for sale in "Boat For Sale" a asking 19,500 and 24,900 as for a Bob Perry design go to his web page for more info. 

If it is the Mirage I''m thinking of this boat started out as a 26 foot boat that was built in the late 70''s and the builder installed a new transum on mold making it a little longer. the builder also did this on the Mirage 33/35. generally these boats have held up well in the Great Lakes area. hope this helps

Bart


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You are correct, Perry modified the 26 by reversing the transom. There may have been other mods as well. The particular boat in question is a 1985. I believe the prices on the two you mention was in Canadian dollars, which would be in the 12-15k range American. The cheapest comparable price on a 27 is 11,900 American on Yachtworld.


----------



## Bart Toby (Dec 30, 2002)

1Realsman23

Yes That was in Canadian dollars, 1985 is a fairly newer 27 as there was a change in the later 80''s to a french designer for some of their models. aft cabins etc. 

I was on a Mirage 25 this fall and felt the boat was well thought out and put together better than the average boat. no deck cracks or other noticeable problems with a quick look see. 

There is a 27 in our harbour he did not race the boat, but did go out with the better half and the two little one''s in some stronger winds 20 plus. the four of them also spent most of the summer weekends on her.

We looked at buying a Mirage 33 in the fall she looked good from afar but the deck was wet, very wet. Bulkhead also need major repairs due to moisture problems. The owner was into racing and did no basic maintnece. In the end did not want to be a two boat owner. Good luck; find the best surveyors in your area and have fun.

Bart 

Hope this helps


----------



## mamasis (Apr 5, 2003)

Anybody put a holding tank into a Mirage 27? Would appreciate help in locating best site.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes, I think $6.5K USD (<$10K Cdn) is a good deal for a typical ''85 Mirage 27 /w Diesel. Would expect the market to be more like $12-13K USD.
I had a ''77 Mirage 26 /w Gas Saildrive, which is currently for re-sale again - asking @ $12500 USD (not me).
As mentioned, the 27 was a "stretched" 26, but also /w nicer interior. 
These did NOT share some of the deficiencies that the Mirage 33 had: ie outward turned hull/deck flange, shallow bilge/no sump.
O/all, I''d have another one.
Regards & luck,
Gord


----------

